# Electric Fireplace built into the wall



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

I really wanted to add an electric fireplace to my family room, both for ambiance and for the additional heat. I had two obstacles... one a VERY small budget for this project. Two, almost NO good spot to put one. 

I was looking at something like this:










Afterall, there was literally no space to put one. SO I came up with an idea... 

I went to the clearance center of a local furniture store and bought a fireplace with a heavily damaged mantel for $90! I removed the firebox, made some small modifications to it, and inserted it into the partition wall between my family room and laundry room. I drywalled tightly around it. It works perfectly, looks spectacular and synched right up to my universal remote!


The picture DEFINITELY does not do it justice.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

A fireplace behind a sofa? I find it awkward. Just my opinion. :whistling2:


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

MagicalHome said:


> A fireplace behind a sofa? I find it awkward. Just my opinion. :whistling2:


It's above the sofa, as if it's hanging on the wall. I don't really see what's awkward at all, I respect your opinion, but to me it looks like a picture hanging on the wall, only it's active and provides heat. I had a party on Saturday night, and probably could've taken a dozen orders to build more. Again, I respect that you dislike it, but I don't really see what could be awkward about it...


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

It's electric, so I guess, it's okay. The two pictures looks nice, though. I guess it's not awkward after all.



> The picture DEFINITELY does not do it justice.


 I believe so.


----------



## gilbo125 (Jan 18, 2011)

How deep was the fireplace after you removed the mantle, etc...?


----------

